# How often to replace food?



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

My birds eat the upper layer of what is in the food bowl. I blow on empty shells to remove them, then stir the food, add some to keep amount full enough for them to reach but still, sometimes I end up with uneaten food that has been there for a few days. 
Is there reasonable rules about completely replacing seeds with fresh? 
Is it OK to give "old" uneaten food to the wild birds outside?
Thanks


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

All my seeds are eaten by my 2, so I can't tell you. I don't think seeds go bad if left in the bowl for some time, you sound like me, put a bit of new stuff in there and stir to see if they'll eat the seed that got buried down there.

And yes, I put all the old food in a bin and when it gets full throw it outside and the wild birds will pick over any whole seed that was missed by my birds


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I change fresh veg and fruit twice a day, water twice a day and replace her seeds completely twice a week, on other days I blow the husks off the top and stir as you do.

It's very hot and dusty here in Malta at the moment, hence frequently changing food and drink, but in the winter I don't have to change it so often.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I actually replace any leftover pellets and nutri-berry bits once a day. Perhaps I do it too much! My flat is in a Victorian house with no double glazing, and while I make up for that in the colder months by heating the place 24/7 I do feel like damp and hence yeast might be a problem.

Gosh, I make it sound like a hovel! It's really not that bad! Lol!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Chipper&Trillie said:


> My birds eat the upper layer of what is in the food bowl. I blow on empty shells to remove them, then stir the food, add some to keep amount full enough for them to reach but still, sometimes I end up with uneaten food that has been there for a few days.
> Is there reasonable rules about completely replacing seeds with fresh?
> Is it OK to give "old" uneaten food to the wild birds outside?
> Thanks


You just described what I have been doing for the past three years, lol. It has been working just fine for me and my fids


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

I replace Yoko's food every 2 days, but I clean off the bad layer every day.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Every two days here too. Taco pretty much eats everything in two days.


----------

